# Painting antifreeze



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

What paint are you using to make
antifreeze blades? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

No one painting there own antifreeze colored blades?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

With CSI it's Candy Yellow in powder; Green Chartreuse in Vinyl. No clue what it might be from other manufactuers


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

There's different versions. The concept is some sort of transparent chartreuse over bare metal. Regular chartreuse over nickel. Greener chartreuse over copper. I had some real cool blanks that were a pearl green powder chartreuse over copper. Flashed an orange-gold color on certain angles.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks a bunch. I figured that was what I needed to do but I thought that there maybe a special chart color that people were using. Thanks for the help from you both.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

